# Is the C500 / C300 worth it anymore?



## jfn_south (Apr 16, 2014)

With a slew of other cameras coming out with equal or better specs at lower prices, and these cameras being several years old with no new significant upgrades, I am wondering if this is still worth it? 

My company is looking to buy a 4K camera like, now. C500 is a beautiful camera, but is it unjustified?

Still think Canon is the best at this game, but there are some other contenders - I hope I wont have to sell my Canon glass. (I wont :0

I edited this post because I initially rambled on a bit.


----------



## Lawliet (Apr 16, 2014)

jfn_south said:


> Unless Canon does something, fast, I will be forced to go somewhere else - like RED, or CION, or Blackmagic and get equal or better specs and a way better cost. Shame I will have to sell all my Canon glass.



Why sell the Canon lenses? They work just fine in front of a host of 3rd party cameras!
Unless time is a major factor I'd just put a blackmagic production cam in place of a Cwhatever(, update the recorder as needed) and go on.


----------



## Cgdillan (May 6, 2014)

I agree. Keep all your canon glass as it will work on pretty much everything. For camera, it really depends on your needs, I wouldn't count on canon releasing anything jaw dropping anytime soon. Blackmagic is a good option, but don't forget about KineMINI!


----------



## Menace (May 6, 2014)

Hire a couple of potential bodies and test them with the kind of video your company normally shoots and then analyze the results. That should help.


----------



## SPG (May 8, 2014)

Keep in mind that there's a lot more to camera performance than just resolution and specs. 
The C300 is still one of the most requested and used cameras out there right now. I haven't used the C500 so I can't speak to that one specifically, but I'll keep using my lowly C100 over a 4K BM or GH4. The C series gives the image I want without all the hassles.


----------



## Cgdillan (May 9, 2014)

SPG said:


> Keep in mind that there's a lot more to camera performance than just resolution and specs.
> The C300 is still one of the most requested and used cameras out there right now. I haven't used the C500 so I can't speak to that one specifically, but I'll keep using my lowly C100 over a 4K BM or GH4. The C series gives the image I want without all the hassles.



I agree actually. The c100/300 has a beautiful image at 1080. Most people don't need 4K or raw anyway. And for any "reasonable" distance you can't tell 1080 from 4k on the TV.


----------



## tcg films (May 29, 2014)

The Red will end up costing you more because of all the accessories you have to buy. BM is amazing at marketing, but their cameras are always half finished and have so many technical issues. Also, the new BM 4K needs a lot of light. Canon and Sony are really your only choices, at the moment.

If you really want 4K - look at the Sony FS700. It's affordable and does fast frame rates.

Also, do you have a lot of clients asking for 4K? I don't.


----------

